# Southeast PA (Delco)



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking for plow truck work. I have don't have much experience plowing yet, but i have done some small lots with my uncle a few years back. I have a 05 sierra with a 7 1/2 western. please contact me if your interested. 

Thank you,
Jon 

484-620-5461


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Might be able to help you depending on the contracts I win. How old are you? What are you looking to be paid an hour?


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im 21 and not quite sure about my rate yet. What do you usually pay?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Pay STARTS at $20 and hour.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

With operating your own truck??


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

No I pay more for someone useing their own equipment. I am sending some of my equipment to a shopping center. They pay 85 a peice. Would you be interested in plowing there? Its the new giant and staples, in springeild.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

85 an hour? If thats the case then im deffinetly interested.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok then email: [email protected]


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you get a responce??


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah nothing yet.. :-\


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah I have been waiting for a response also. I met him on site 3 weeks ago. Hes one of the top 100 snow contractors in the US. So I am understanding to his lack of response time.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah i figured with it being a holiday weekend and all i prolly wouldnt get a response until.maybe tuesday


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I saw your visiter message your familiar with grassman in aston?


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah i live about 5 minutes down the road in boothwyn


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok I cut service about 10 properties in wyn.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

gotcha. i know where your office used to be. im guessing you moved since the entire building is gone. lol


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah still own the lot. Just keep equipment at another location.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

you have a lot of snow removal contracts in the area? or do you many sub contract with larger companies?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Snow contracts, I have 4 home depots, 38 banks, 2 toys r us, 2 factories, about 15 small comercials, 13 moslty high end residentails. Plus this springfeild center I am subbing off a larger company. i put out 3 plow trucks, 1 salt truck, 2 sidewalk crew trucks, 3 bobcats, 1 backhoe, and a dozen subs.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

holy sh*t. lol, sounds like your set!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm 18 my dad ran **** before me a few years ago.


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

thats cool. im sure ive prolly seen you around since ur local and all


----------

